# D90 Automatically Moves While Bracketing



## Lrk (Jun 3, 2010)

While i was working on a HDR timelapse i noticed something strange. 
I was using the 3 step bracketing (since the D90 doesn't have a firmware update to a 5-step as far as i know). The D90 was mounted on a very firm and stable tripod. The first of the 3 shots (under) of each set was always pointed slightly downwards, the other 2 were perfectly aligned. After taking the 3rd shot it would immediately move back down again even if the next set was several seconds away.
It's not a big problem, but i can't find the cause. I tried to look at the camera when it was taking the shots, but it doesn't seem to move.
I drew a line were the top of the chimney was suppose to be.


















OfftopicPS: Yeah, i noticed the buildings were underexposed, so i changed it a little in the next sets.


----------



## pbelarge (Jun 3, 2010)

My T1i did a very similar thing with bracketing. The third shot of bracketing was off by a hair and usually out of focus.


----------



## KmH (Jun 3, 2010)

The EXIF for the 3 images *all* show 1/4000, f/11, ISO 200, -2EV, Manual mode, Matrix metering.

Something doesn't compute.


----------



## Lrk (Jun 3, 2010)

I loaded them as layers in Photoshop, added a 4th for the line (so it's in the same place) and then exported the layers manually. It's probably from there.


----------



## NateS (Jun 3, 2010)

AF or MF?  I'm guessing AF and the image will change just slightly when focus changes.


----------



## robertwsimpson (Jun 3, 2010)

I'll bet you had it on AF and AI Servo (or whatever the Nikon equivalent is called)...  Just flip to MF for autobracket shots.  Problem solved!


----------



## supraman215 (Jun 3, 2010)

Robert means turn VR off.


----------



## robertwsimpson (Jun 3, 2010)

No, I'm pretty sure I meant turn AF off.  Turning VR off would also be a good idea... I assume everyone does that when using a tripod.


----------



## KmH (Jun 3, 2010)

NateS said:


> AF or MF? I'm guessing AF and the image will change just slightly when focus changes.


Good call. :thumbup:


----------



## Lrk (Jun 3, 2010)

I may be noobish, but i'm not that noobish. It was on manual focus. But VR was on. I'll give it a test run tomorrow and let you know. Thanks.


----------



## supraman215 (Jun 3, 2010)

Lrk said:


> I may be noobish, but i'm not that noobish. It was on manual focus. But VR was on. I'll give it a test run tomorrow and let you know. Thanks.



Focus will not MOVE an object that's why I thought Rob meant VR.  It may bring a blurry object into focus therefore moving the edge of the object closer to the object's center but that building was in focus to begin with.


----------



## robertwsimpson (Jun 3, 2010)

Do an experiment.  The view through my lenses changes slightly when focusing.  I'll bet yours do too.


----------



## D-B-J (Jun 3, 2010)

which lens? because iknow that my 105mm micro will breathe a little, and may change the positioningly slightly when in AF.


----------



## Dao (Jun 3, 2010)

VR on?  Can you try it again with VR off.  The camera is on a tripod and you need to turn the VR off.


----------



## epp_b (Jun 3, 2010)

> But VR was on.


That'll do it.  VR and tripods compete against eachother.  You should only ever have VR on when you need it.


----------



## KmH (Jun 4, 2010)

From Nikon's 18-55 mm VR users manual:



>  When the camera is mounted on a tripod, set the
> vibration reduction ON/OFF switch ​​​​[FONT=RNUM_W_R][FONT=RNUM_W_R]0 [/FONT][/FONT]to [OFF].
> However, set the switch to [ON] when using a tripod
> without securing the tripod head, or when using a​
> monopod.


----------

